# Veterans Hat Found at Seneca



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

FOUND.. A friend of mine was fishing in Seneca lake a couple weeks ago and caught a hat. This particular hat is a special forces hat with pins suggesting a Vietnam veteran owned it. A 64 and a 65 service pins and a special forces airborne pin.. If anyone knows of a veteran that lost his hat it Seneca lake we would like to return it.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

what a nice gesture Terry ............


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just an off chance idea but, maybe somebody put it in the lake for a deceased family member or as a last wish, sure would be a nice place to rest, but on the other hand, that is a very kind thing to do. Maybe the older gentleman and seneca bait and tackle will know who it belongs to...


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I agree it is a great gesture.


----------



## rayscott (Nov 3, 2012)

And just when I thought you weren't a nice guy. Ya prove me wrong! Lol. Good of ya.


----------

